
Show HN: Use your Mac Keyboard to type on your phone, tablet, TV over Bluetooth - toolbunch
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/keypad-bluetooth-keyboard/id1491684442?mt=12
======
toolbunch
KeyPad is a Virtual Bluetooth Keyboard. Its an app that the Phone, tablet or
TV sees as a Bluetooth Keyboard. Anything that you type on the Mac/macbook
will go to the connected device. I have added Volume Control, and Media
playback keys too. Tested with iPhone, Android, iPad, Tablets, Windows
Desktop, Rasberry Pi and many TVs. Should work with most devices that support
a bluetooth keyboard.

